# Does anyone feed their V purely wet food?



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

Riley was on Orijen puppy but refuses to eat kibble.
Ive tried numerous brands and all the tricks in the book but nothing seems to work
I gave her some wet food for the first time today and she scarfed it down in 30 secs
Seems to love it!

Was wondering if this is a bad idea to feed her pure wet puppy food.
Was looking at Wellness Core puppy....thanks for your thoughts


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

If you can afford it?! A good quality wet food is quite expensive to be honest. 
Have you tried to mix wet and dry together? Only just a few months ago we were struggling with Elza not eating her dry. First I mixed it up with warm water and some wet food 10-15 minutes before feeding time and she would eat like that but eventually she refused the dry all together. For about a week and a half she was only eating wet food. Finally I decided to try Acana and she loved it. It's expensive but she looks good on it and she doesn't poopoo as much as she used to be which is a very good sign. 

Can't really advise you on what wet food, we used James Wellbeloved wet pouches but if you're in the US you probably have different ones. 

Oh just another idea, if she's food motivated you could make her work for her food. There was a time when Elza barely got any food from her bowl. I took it out with me on walks for training, I hid it around the house for her to search for it or put it in a Kong and she had to work it out how to get it all out. 

Good luck, keep us posted how she's getting on. I know I was really anxious when she wouldn't eat...


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I know this might sound harsh, but just don't feed her if she won't eat it. A lot of the times we are the cause of creating fussy eaters. I know with several of my previous dogs, it only took a couple of days of not getting anything else to eat and they started to scoff the dry food down.

Also try soaking it in some water for a few minutes to soften it prior to feeding her.


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks for your response! ill keep you updated!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I only have one out of the three thats a picky (spoiled) eater. She will eventually eat her food if I don't add something special to it. I just make sure what I add is healthy for her.

No I don't feed wet, but have been known to cook for the dogs. Chicken, steak, liver and sweet potatoes are some of their favorites. I just add it to their dry food.
When my husband sees food on the stove, he always asks "Is this ours or the dogs".


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Kibble the best they have could name 2 or 3 then light water over the kibble 20 secs mirco

then add chopped chicken, salmon, elk, deer , boar, buffalo, tuna, liver, turkey, duck and many more and Veggies carrots and pumpkin
then add essential digestives and pro and pre biotics complex powder mix all

they will chow it all mine get a tad cod liver and krill oils as well

Nature humbles Junk in the trunk" ;D


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks Rudy, ill try that 8)


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> I only have one out of the three thats a picky (spoiled) eater. She will eventually eat her food if I don't add something special to it. I just make sure what I add is healthy for her.
> 
> No I don't feed wet, but have been known to cook for the dogs. Chicken, steak, liver and sweet potatoes are some of their favorites. I just add it to their dry food.
> When my husband sees food on the stove, he always asks "Is this ours or the dogs".


lol I do the same thing


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Our boy stopped being interested in dry food around 5-6 months like many Vs do. We started to add a dollop of wet food (EVO) to his dry food (TOTW) and mix it in. Occasionally he will refuse to eat when we initially put his food down. Like Ozkar said, if they don't eat for a while they will be very interested eventually. We keep his food down and sometimes it may take 12 hours or as much as 24 hours, but eventually he gobbles it all up. We don't cater to his pickyness- you either eat it or it sits. Sometimes we will put shredded chicken in his food as an added treat, but even then he will pick at it.

I personally wouldn't do a diet of wet food because of cost and the fact that their poo gets super soft when on large amounts of wet food. I think you have quite a few options to try (a little wet to dry, cooking for them, adding your own proteins to the food, adding some yogurt to the dry, trying water, using food toys, etc) before needing to go 100% to wet. If your pup skips a meal because they don't want what you've offered then just wait- a hungry dog will eat no matter what it is. If you cater to their wants you'll create a monster though.


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks KB for your response. My wife and I will try that


----------

